# WIndows 7 Client Machine not able to join



## kiranopatil (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,

I'm having problem with Windows7 client machine, i am not able to join to domain, i am using samba 1.6 but i am not getting error for Vista,XP,2000Pro...

Need helpful suggestion


----------



## crsd (Jan 19, 2010)

90's called and they want their samba 1.6 back!

On a serious note, you should provide more information (much more).


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 19, 2010)

This is not [red]Win*dos*[/red] forums, this is FreeBSD forum


----------



## kiranopatil (Jan 19, 2010)

I am using LDAP server on FreeBSD.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 19, 2010)

Well then, Read post 2


----------



## rainbowwarrior (Jan 19, 2010)

Just add these keys:


```
â€œHKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanmanWorkstation\Parametersâ€

DWORD  DomainCompatibilityMode = 1
DWORD  DNSNameResolutionRequired = 0
```


----------



## kiranopatil (Jan 20, 2010)

I tried this one, but i am not able to login the domian

http://www.enterprisenetworkingplan.../3849061/Use-Samba-With-Windows-7-Clients.htm


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2010)

What exactly is the version of samba? I seriously doubt it's 1.6. If it is, you really, really need to upgrade.


----------



## kiranopatil (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, 1.6 samba will not support, i have to upgrade it to 3.3 or 3.4 Version.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2010)

What version of FreeBSD are you running? Samba 1.6 is more then 15 years old!


----------



## kiranopatil (Apr 28, 2010)

*Windows 7 problem for SAMBA 3.3.10*

We have upgraded SAMBA 3.3.10, But we can join Vista & Xp, But Not Windows 7.


----------



## JimW (Apr 28, 2010)

What version of Windows 7 are you running?

Not all versions of Windows are capable of having a machine join a domain. For example, the "Home" versions can't do it. But you can still access data on a share.


----------



## gnoma (Apr 29, 2010)

By joining domain you meen logon domain? Can you acces the shared folders with windows 7?And yes, it is true that only the proffesional/ultimate versions of windows can join domain. You can also search in microsoft support centar to see what's the difference between vista/xp and windows 7 working with domain controllers and active directory. And also what kind of error do you get? Err number? Some worning windows type "something's wrong, click OK" and when you klick OK nothing happens? "Something's wrong please contact you system administrator"?(my favorite oneI often see this message on windows 2003 server  ). Or you just don't have a "join domain" option on your windows client?


----------



## kiranopatil (May 3, 2010)

We are using windows7 Professional 32Bit Version


----------



## gnoma (May 3, 2010)

OK so what error message do you get?


----------



## kiranopatil (May 3, 2010)

```
Trust relation between workstation & the primary domain failed
```


----------



## tkjacobsen (May 3, 2010)

This is the error you get, if you don't apply the registry hacks on each windows 7 machine properly...

Did you do everything on this page:
wiki.samba.org/index.php/Windows7

EDIT:
It is also possible if you didn't add the machine to the ldap database. Samba+ldap can be set up to do this automatically, if you configure it properly.

Also note that with samba 3 you still need to keep machine accounts in /etc/passwd, otherwise printers will not work.


----------



## kiranopatil (Nov 1, 2010)

I am using samba34-3.4.9...now but I am getting the same error, 
	
	



```
Trust relation between workstation & the primary domain failed
```


----------



## kiranopatil (Apr 5, 2011)

Recently we have upgraded to samba34-3.4.9_2. Windows7 domain joining is working fine for me. Thank you all for Reply...


----------

